# Home Depot Ripoff



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

like>>>>






:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I stopped bothering with Home Depot for the power tools. I've seen many similar situations where they don't want to honor the promos and its not worth the hassle. I have a local shop that deals in Milwaukee I go to now. They do onsite repairs and prices are always lower than anywhere online. They hook me up as a tax free sale through the shop I work for too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bb-b-but they need us pros

:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Smid said:


> I stopped bothering with Home Depot for the power tools. I've seen many similar situations where they don't want to honor the promos and its not worth the hassle. I have a local shop that deals in Milwaukee I go to now. They do onsite repairs and prices are always lower than anywhere online. They hook me up as a tax free sale through the shop I work for too.


You're right. We have a tool store here that has monthly specials. If I go to HD, they have fancy displays but their actual inventory is scattered around and the apron dude is no help. This was a good deal but, if they're playing games, I'm not interested.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:devil3:~CS~:devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> So I am at HD and they have a Milwaukee combo. The sign says $399.00. The Milwaukee price on the box says $349.00. I take it to cash and she says it's $399.00 is the right price, that $349.00 was a special deal that's over now. There is no expiry date on the box, it just says it's a special deal.
> 
> I could probably win a fight with the store manager but WTF?


You whimped out?

I'd love to have that argument with a store manager.....

I enjoy a good argument. :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You whimped out?
> 
> I'd love to have that argument with a store manager.....
> 
> I enjoy a good argument. :thumbup:


Haven't wimped out. I have a new Fuel combo still in the box so I am still shopping. I can always take this back if I find a better deal. I was on my way to meet a dude and didn't have time for BS.

I got snookered again today by Blowes. They had a clearance deal good until March 7. I was going to check it out today and now they raised the price by $160.00.

Box stores and their garbage.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

You really do need to shop around for the best deal, I bought the 2897-22 M18 FUEL kit with impact and hammer drill from Home Depot and then saw the same kit online with a free 9.0 battery and pack out case....https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-FUEL-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-Hammer-Drill-and-Impact-Combo-Kit-2897-22PO-48-11-1890/303829917?keyword=303829917


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Home Depot has some stores that are considered Milwaukee "heavy duty" stores - where they have a much wider selection of Milwaukee stuff, and typically a full time TTI/Milwaukee rep, some of whom are difficult to find. The other stores currently have the Milwaukee Radius light on clearance for $150 (down from $300). I took the light to the customer service desk to see if they would match their (out of stock) web site deal where you get a free 9.0Ah starter kit with purchase of a Radius light, and sell me BOTH for $150. As expected, the answer was no (but they would have matched the $299 web site price). When I got back to the department the guy there actually *encouraged me* to make a lot of noise with the manager. I declined, knowing that what I was asking really was unreasonable. However, I asked in the first place figuring if I found somebody who didn't know any better, or didn't care in the first place, I would be happy to get the deal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Haven't wimped out. I have a new Fuel combo still in the box so I am still shopping. I can always take this back if I find a better deal. I was on my way to meet a dude and didn't have time for BS.
> 
> I got snookered again today by Blowes. They had a clearance deal good until March 7. I was going to check it out today and now they raised the price by $160.00.
> 
> Box stores and their garbage.


I would have argued for the price on the box.


----------



## sprky69 (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> So I am at HD and they have a Milwaukee combo. The sign says $399.00. The Milwaukee price on the box says $349.00. I take it to cash and she says it's $399.00 is the right price, that $349.00 was a special deal that's over now. There is no expiry date on the box, it just says it's a special deal.
> 
> I could probably win a fight with the store manager but WTF?


Having worked for HD to get some extra change Im telling you this. NEXT time you see a lower price marked on the box Thats the price you pay. All ya have to do if the cashier will not honer it is ask for CSM and point it out. Here's another tip if the difference is $50.00 or less ANY one can do that reduction.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure how far you'd want to push it, but it seems like classic bait and switch. Some mumblings about calling the state's attorney general's office would have likely gotten you the price marked on the box. But... it is Home Depot. The expectation level goes way down as soon as you turn into the parking lot.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

They had the $349 drill/impact/batteries deal going where you got a free tower light with it. Guy that works for me managed to find a tower light that came with its own battery and charger. He was able to get them go go through with it, and gave him a 10% military discount on top of that. Unbeatable!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I won the fight at Lowes. I have nothing bad to say about Milwaukee but I switched to Bosch. Build quality is high and they have some really cool features. At the same price as a Milwaukee two piece combo, I get a Bosch brushless hammer drill, impact, super powerful floodlight and their equivalent of the Hackzall. Maybe it was time for a change (and real electricians don't buy yellow  ).


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> I won the fight at Lowes. I have nothing bad to say about Milwaukee but I switched to Bosch. Build quality is high and they have some really cool features. At the same price as a Milwaukee two piece combo, I get a Bosch brushless hammer drill, impact, super powerful floodlight and their equivalent of the Hackzall. Maybe it was time for a change (and real electricians don't buy yellow  ).


You know who doesn't buy blue cordless tools? Professionals.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> You know who doesn't buy blue cordless tools? Professionals.


One day, when you become an electrical artiste like me, you will understand  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> You know who doesn't buy blue cordless tools? Professionals.


I don't even know this 99cents guy anymore, I just see a blank post.

He did this just to hurt me.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't see the 2 posts above me ... can someone tell me what's happening:biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't even know this 99cents guy anymore, I just see a blank post.
> 
> He did this just to hurt me.


Look at this, Hack. The front of the chuck is independent so you won't mar the surface you're drilling. The impact is both 1/4 and1/2. The drill has kickback prevention so you don't break your wrist. Easy, one handed battery removal. Super bright LED's. Three year warranty, first year replacement, no problem. German engineering, everything has a nice click to it. It reminds me of when I could afford a BMW before I got into contracting .

You should switch, Hack. It wouldn't be the first time you thanked me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Red is dead, dudes. Join the blue revolution!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

None of those things appeal to me in the least.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> None of those things appeal to me in the least.


You'll come around, Hack. You're just in shock right now. I understand.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Blue is not that bad but the just do not make many tools . I have lots of red that blue do not make yet or ever will .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You'll come around, Hack. You're just in shock right now. I understand.


It won't happen anytime soon and definitely not unless there are a lot of changes.

I'm not trying to crap on your new tools, but nothing you said appeals to me and some of it was kinda crazy like acting as if you need less hands to change a Bosch battery than a Milwaukee.

For rotary hammers, I would be choosing Bosch first right now. But not for battery tools.

Good luck with them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have no complaints about Milwaukee and HD, almost my entire collection has been purchased on clearance or overpack bundles at great prices. The only exception is my M12 stick light which I bought on ebay.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Special Buy sales at Home Depot are usually as cheap as you're going to get the Milwaukee tools, but the best reason to buy there is returns. If it doesn't perform, or you just don't like it, you bring it back within the return period and there will be zero trouble. The zombies that work there barely even look to see if it's in the box. 

"Reason you're returning this?" 
"It sucks." 

Done.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

99cents said:


> Look at this, Hack. The front of the chuck is independent so you won't mar the surface you're drilling. The impact is both 1/4 and1/2. The drill has kickback prevention so you don't break your wrist. Easy, one handed battery removal. Super bright LED's. Three year warranty, first year replacement, no problem. German engineering, everything has a nice click to it. It reminds me of when I could afford a BMW before I got into contracting .


You Canadians are really funny.

Worse warranty than Milwaukee.

That impact is weaker than the brushed Ryobi :laughing:

That hammer drill is the weakest of any of the big brands.

I'd take you more seriously if you changed to the Ridgid Gen5x line.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

splatz said:


> The Special Buy sales at Home Depot are usually as cheap as you're going to get the Milwaukee tools, but the best reason to buy there is returns. If it doesn't perform, or you just don't like it, you bring it back within the return period and there will be zero trouble. The zombies that work there barely even look to see if it's in the box.
> 
> "Reason you're returning this?"
> "It sucks."
> ...


I just wanted to add that if you buy with a Home Depot commercial card you get a 365 day return period.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ppsh said:


> You Canadians are really funny.
> 
> Worse warranty than Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

99cents said:


> Look at this, Hack. The front of the chuck is independent so you won't mar the surface you're drilling. The impact is both 1/4 and1/2. The drill has kickback prevention so you don't break your wrist. Easy, one handed battery removal. Super bright LED's. Three year warranty, first year replacement, no problem. German engineering, everything has a nice click to it. It reminds me of when I could afford a BMW before I got into contracting .
> 
> You should switch, Hack. It wouldn't be the first time you thanked me.


Now you need to get some 6.3 amp hour batteries for them and you will really like them. The tools actually run better on them. Not the 6.0 ah, those are junk. Buy some, they are worth it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

UncleMike said:


> I just wanted to add that if you buy with a Home Depot commercial card you get a 365 day return period.


Consumer card as well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Forge Boyz said:


> Now you need to get some 6.3 amp hour batteries for them and you will really like them. The tools actually run better on them. Not the 6.0 ah, those are junk. Buy some, they are worth it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's good to know. This is a clearout with 4.0's. The new kits have 6.3's.

I ran 4.0's on my Fuel gen. 1 for five years with no issues so I will see what this is like. The Milwaukee batteries got really feeble at the end but I'm not complaining. That drill was beastly for most of its life.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

The 4.0's are fine... Until you get a 6.3. Anytime we really want to use a tool we grab the big ones. We still have a bunch of 4.0's but don't use them much.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Fords vs Chevy. Probably aren't going to change anyone's mind. Find something you like and stick with it until the batteries are no longer supported in the marketplace.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Fords vs Chevy. Probably aren't going to change anyone's mind. Find something you like and stick with it until the batteries are no longer supported in the marketplace.



In the case of the cordless power tool market, I have to disagree. Milwaukee has by far the most innovative and widespread line for tradesmen. No, they are not paying me to say that. I genuinely admire how innovative they are compared to other brands.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> In the case of the cordless power tool market, I have to disagree. Milwaukee has by far the most innovative and widespread line for tradesmen. No, they are not paying me to say that. I genuinely admire how innovative they are compared to other brands.


No argument there. Fuel changed the playing field big time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> In the case of the cordless power tool market, I have to disagree. Milwaukee has by far the most innovative and widespread line for tradesmen. No, they are not paying me to say that. I genuinely admire how innovative they are compared to other brands.





99cents said:


> No argument there. Fuel changed the playing field big time.


Agreed and that is why I have switched over to their tools.

I use mostly 12volt now and they handle just about everything I do.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Tools are a very small part of Bosch


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

My M12 hackzall died a few weeks back and I needed one for a job I was working on. Was in HD and they had a sign promoting a free tool with the purchase of the hackzall kit. When they ran it up, they said I didn't have the right kit and the "free" tool would be full price. I insisted that they would honor the promotion and marched them over to the display and showed them what I had matched. On the display in small writing was the promotion date and it had expired the week before. They tried to deny me but I made them honor it. Manager wasn't happy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> My M12 hackzall died a few weeks back and I needed one for a job I was working on. Was in HD and they had a sign promoting a free tool with the purchase of the hackzall kit. When they ran it up, they said I didn't have the right kit and the "free" tool would be full price. I insisted that they would honor the promotion and marched them over to the display and showed them what I had matched. On the display in small writing was the promotion date and it had expired the week before. They tried to deny me but I made them honor it. Manager wasn't happy.


It's state law in Mass. (and probably other states) that if you leave those signs up, even though the date is expired, you have to honor the advertised price.

So basically what happens is you tell them the sign is still up, they verify that it's still there and they honor the price at the register, no questions asked. And of course they immediately take the sign down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> My M12 hackzall died a few weeks back and I needed one for a job I was working on. Was in HD and they had a sign promoting a free tool with the purchase of the hackzall kit. When they ran it up, they said I didn't have the right kit and the "free" tool would be full price. I insisted that they would honor the promotion and marched them over to the display and showed them what I had matched. On the display in small writing was the promotion date and it had expired the week before. They tried to deny me but I made them honor it. Manager wasn't happy.


Yup, it isn't your job to change their signage.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> drspec said:
> 
> 
> > My M12 hackzall died a few weeks back and I needed one for a job I was working on. Was in HD and they had a sign promoting a free tool with the purchase of the hackzall kit. When they ran it up, they said I didn't have the right kit and the "free" tool would be full price. I insisted that they would honor the promotion and marched them over to the display and showed them what I had matched. On thedisplay in small writing was the promotion date and it had expired the week before. They tried to deny me but I made them honor it. Manager wasn't happy.
> ...



The funny thing is they still didn't take the sign down.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I used these nicy, shiny Bosch tools for the first time yesterday. The drill seems powerful enough but the biggest test I gave it was going through three 2 X 4's with a dull Daredevil bit. I really like the anti-kickback feature. When the bit grabs, the drill shuts off. You release the trigger and then keep going.

The impact drives screws. It does its job. Nothing to get excited about there. 

Seems like quality stuff.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I used these nicy, shiny Bosch tools for the first time yesterday. The drill seems powerful enough but the biggest test I gave it was going through three 2 X 4's with a dull Daredevil bit. I really like the anti-kickback feature. When the bit grabs, the drill shuts off. You release the trigger and then keep going.


A clutch is a really important feature to me, I would guess this is an electronic clutch like Dewalt is putting in some of their stuff. More of a concern with bigger drill but even a regular 18V drill can clock you if you're not careful.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You wouldn't have any kickback at all if you put the Daredevil bit in the impact gun where it belongs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You wouldn't have any kickback at all if you put the Daredevil bit in the impact gun where it belongs.


Maybe it works for you but a Daredevil is self feed and works great in a drill. I'm not one for constantly changing bits. My impact has a red Robertson bit and it usually stays in there until it gets dull.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Maybe it works for you but a Daredevil is self feed and works great in a drill.


 The fact that the Daredevil is self feed helps it in an impact just as much as a drill.

An impact has more torque and 0 kickback. It's the perfect tool for the Daredevil. You drill effortlessly with one hand.



> I'm not one for constantly changing bits. My impact has a red Robertson bit and it usually stays in there until it gets dull.


 This is one of those things where I wish you were joking. It's really just nonsensical and you should feel bad for saying it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The idea of an instant brake clutch on a half inch chuck 18 volt or greater drill is terrific. I'm sick of injuring my wrist from drills that have an inadequate safety handle in the package that won't even properly fit the drill and never holds up to the spin force the drill can reach when using flat bits. The old hole shooter electric drill had a perfect spin in threaded handle and it is a design all the 1/2" chuck 18 volt drills should copycat that design.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> The idea of an instant brake clutch on a half inch chuck 18 volt or greater drill is terrific. I'm sick of injuring my wrist from drills that have an inadequate safety handle in the package that won't even properly fit the drill and never holds up to the spin force the drill can reach when using flat bits. The old hole shooter electric drill had a perfect spin in threaded handle and it is a design all the 1/2" chuck 18 volt drills should copycat that design.


The side handle mount on the Fuel drill is a real weakness. They did it that way only to make the drill more compact.

I actually took a chip out of the mount (bad eyes). Milwaukee fixed it under warranty.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

An 18V impact with a good spade bit is fun to watch, just a fountain of wood shavings. 

But for hole saws, you'll be using the drill, and are far more prone to wrist wrenching.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The fact that the Daredevil is self feed helps it in an impact just as much as a drill.
> 
> An impact has more torque and 0 kickback. It's the perfect tool for the Daredevil. You drill effortlessly with one hand.
> 
> This is one of those things where I wish you were joking. It's really just nonsensical and you should feel bad for saying it.


Where did I say it doesn't wofk in an impact?

I like to use a drill for drilling and an impact for driving screws. I like to swap tools rather than bits.

The only reason you use an impact for drill bits is that the Milwaukee chuck always loosens up and drops bits.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> An 18V impact with a good spade bit is fun to watch, just a fountain of wood shavings.
> 
> But for hole saws, you'll be using the drill, and are far more prone to wrist wrenching.


Agreed. Holesaw’s and large self feed bits work best in a drill. But it’s also important to have a man-size man holding that drill.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Where did I say it doesn't wofk in an impact?
> 
> I like to use a drill for drilling and an impact for driving screws. I like to swap tools rather than bits.
> 
> The only reason you use an impact for drill bits is that the Milwaukee chuck always loosens up and drops bits.


An impact works better for a daredevil spade bits, there really isn’t any more to it. You had to get a drill with a better chuck just to fight against the kickback. That alone proves why you should be using an impact instead, no kickback. Never mind the 3x more torque. 

And the nonsense about not wanting to change a bit in a quick change chuck is getting old.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

99cents said:


> So I am at HD and they have a Milwaukee combo. The sign says $399.00. The Milwaukee price on the box says $349.00. I take it to cash and she says it's $399.00 is the right price, that $349.00 was a special deal that's over now. There is no expiry date on the box, it just says it's a special deal.
> 
> I could probably win a fight with the store manager but WTF?


Law is on your side. If there are 2 price tags on an item, you pay the lower unless they can prove you tampered with them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> An impact works better for a daredevil spade bits, there really isn’t any more to it. You had to get a drill with a better chuck just to fight against the kickback. That alone proves why you should be using an impact instead, no kickback. Never mind the 3x more torque.
> 
> And the nonsense about not wanting to change a bit in a quick change chuck is getting old.


Why are you so weird?

I didn't say I had to get it, I said it's a feature I like.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why are you so weird?
> 
> I didn't say I had to get it, I said it's a feature I like.


You are so far off base that it's not even worth it to reply. Especially because you will end up pulling the same crap as the other day and say that you were just trolling.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I stopped using my regular Fuel drill for larger holes when I accidentally jammed a 1" spade bit causing a kick back which jammed my finger against a joist and tore it right open. From that point on I break out the Fuel Hole Hawg for stuff like that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> Maybe it works for you but a Daredevil is self feed and works great in a drill. I'm not one for constantly changing bits. My impact has a red Robertson bit and it usually stays in there until it gets dull.


I feel that the drill goes quicker then the impact too. I usually have at least 2 drills out when I'm working, sometimes even 3.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You are so far off base that it's not even worth it to reply. Especially because you will end up pulling the same crap as the other day and say that you were just trolling.


Except I'm not trolling. I try to give an objective opinion of a tool that isn't red and your panties get twisted. Why are you so weird?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why are you so weird?


A guy I stabbed called me weird once.


Once.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> A guy I stabbed called me weird once.
> 
> 
> Once.


How does that make you less weird?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Just separate for a while. Love is weird.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

On a slightly different topic , but relevant to HD

I used to go to the post office and get those
"Movers Guides" to take out the Lowe's 10%
off coupon and then go use it @ Home depot.
(Home Depot Had a policy to match Lowe's offers.)

They actually got sick of me bringing them in
and told me I cannot do it anymore....so when I 
asked them why , they said that their store was 
not intended for Pro's , that it was more of a DIY'er
store.

I asked ...why do you have a "Pro" desk and "Pro " 
parking ?

You know what the dingle berry said? V V


Nothing....he just gave me one of these...:blink:...
sooo I drove a little further away and started 
buying s**t at Lowe's...that was probably 5 years ago.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> I feel that the drill goes quicker then the impact too. I usually have at least 2 drills out when I'm working, sometimes even 3.


I have not compared the impact to the drill with 18V tools, but I did with the 12V fuel when I first bought them. The 12V impact did better in my quick test. I'd love to see a side by side test. 

I'd also like to see which tool gets more holes out of a battery, they impact or the drill.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used this in the past and works like a charm. Use it anywhere with Limitations.

Robinson-Patman Act - prevents two prices for the same item. i.e. website and in-store purchase. If the store exists in your state then you can get the lower "web" price. Some stores honor it immediately, others won't, and some will make you buy it on the internet and pick it up in the store (even when you're standing there).

Break that out on the Manager and watch him squirm.

Only good in the USA. Sorry Canada


----------

